# Long 460DT, Looking for a part number or parts diagram



## Michael Geffers (Jan 20, 2018)

I am looking for the parts diagram for the left side of the rear axle, or the part number of what my service manual calls the axle bearing housing. I am restoring an older long 460dt and the person i bought it from broke the left side axle, removed the brake drum and axle and filled this axle bearing housing full of jbweld so the oil wouldn't leak out and put it back together, so i have found out. Looking for advice..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Michael, welcome to the tractor forum.

Check out this site for a service manual for your tractor:
https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There seems to be a growing number of Long tractor parts suppliers on the internet. Here is a sampling of sites that claim to be suppliers of parts for Long tractors:

www.importtractorparts.net/Long.html

www.crosscreektractor.com/default.aspx?

www.longparts.com/

https://www.stevenstractor.com/parts/long.html

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com › Tractor Parts

www.worthingtonagparts.com/long-tractor-parts

https://www.tractorjoe.com/long


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a service manual posted on this forum by "Carolinablue":



*Long Service Manual for 360-460-510 series.pdf*


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ebay has a parts manual for a 460 for sale at $49 with free shipping. See ebay item number 182464235460


----------



## Michael Geffers (Jan 20, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Michael, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Check out this site for a service manual for your tractor:
> https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf


Thankyou...I do have that service manual, I guess I need a parts list manual, looks like maybe on EBAY..


----------



## Michael Geffers (Jan 20, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Ebay has a parts manual for a 460 for sale at $49 with free shipping. See ebay item number 182464235460


Thanks much....I see it on EBAY, looks like thats the way to go so far..


----------



## Michael Geffers (Jan 20, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Ebay has a parts manual for a 460 for sale at $49 with free shipping. See ebay item number 182464235460


Thankyou...EBAY is great!!


----------



## Michael Geffers (Jan 20, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Michael, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Check out this site for a service manual for your tractor:
> https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf


THANKYOU!!! for the information...


----------

